# DD 368



## Greenhorn (Oct 19, 2016)

Good morning,

I apologize in advance if I posted this in the inappropriate section. My question is, if I went to an active duty Army recruiter and obtained a DD 368, my current unit (NG) approves and grants me the conditional release, would I be binded to only attempt to enlist with the original service I received the DD 368 from in this case AD Army? Could I use my conditional release to enlist in a different branch than the one I originally received the DD 368 from? Thanks in advance for any help or guidance.


----------



## AWP (Oct 19, 2016)

Moved to Military.


----------



## CDG (Oct 19, 2016)

What's the point behind doing that?  Seems like you're trying to pull some serious shenanigans.


----------



## Il Duce (Oct 19, 2016)

A conditional release is just that - conditional.  You're supposed to meet the conditions you applied for - in this case moving over to the AC Army.  That being said, I've never seen anyone pursued who didn't follow their conditional release - maybe they would if they had an ADSO or owed money for a bonus but in those cases the release is seldom granted.  The bottom line is if you can't be trusted to keep your word on what you're asking for a conditional release for why would anyone want you serving?  Starting things off in any job by breaking your word is not a recipe for success [insert politics/wallstreet joke here].


----------



## Grunt (Oct 19, 2016)

Eagerness is a great trait to possess...however, a lack of integrity is not. I wouldn't want to start off in a new unit with that type of issue hanging over my head. 

Personally, integrity and loyalty go a long way with me. Once lost, they are very difficult to recover from.


----------



## Greenhorn (Oct 19, 2016)

Roger. Thank you all for taking the time to respond. No shenanigans here, I promise.


----------



## BloodStripe (Oct 24, 2016)

I had a platoon commander who did this; he went from an MP in the Army to an infantry officer in the Marines.


----------

